# katkoota's car accident (I'm okay, but not my *4 wheel* baby)



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Guys,

I'm just so mad at some people who drive with their eyes closed :angry: at least thats how I call the people who don't check if it was safe to change their line, pass by another line...etc

BUT, I I have never met a person who was as stupid as the lady who caused my car accident today :smmadder: 

so yeah, I have been in a car accident this morning while heading to my university. Here are 4 pictures I drew to explain how it happened and you can judge how STUPID that lady in the blue car was

1. kat (black car) driving in her line, minding her own business - Lady (blue car) driving in her line - the opposite line.
[attachment=28958:Car_accident_1.jpg]

2. I was still fine driving
[attachment=28959:Car_accident_2.jpg]

when all of a sudden, the lady decided to make a turn to enter the supermarket's car parks while SEEING me getting closer to the enter space to the the car parks in my right hand :new_shocked: 
I was shocked and the only action that I took was using my breaks as hard as I could
[attachment=28960:Car_accident_3.jpg]

I know that my car's breaks are very strong (saved me from ending up in other accidents before), but not in this case. I was just VERY close and there was no chance. I hit the blue car ...Still can hear the loud noise that it caused in my ears  I just could not prevent it from happening 
[attachment=28961:Car_accident_4.jpg]

HOW STUPID IS THAT LADY?!!!! What the heck!!I mean, was she driving with her eyes closed!!!! I was driving in my line in front of her, and was continuing and getting closer to the place where she wanted to turn :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder: 

The first thing I asked her was where her mind was when she did that turn!! and she was like " I did not see you" :new_shocked: WHAT? 

The nest thing I knew is that my car was danaged from the front size  the lights glass is brocken too

Now, I'm still surprised that NOTHING happened to me at ALL - believe it or not, I was not putting on my seatbelts!! 

I believe that God saved me from getting hurt .... but I am still not happy to see my baby in this condition  I will make sure it gets fixed as soon as possible

so yeah, I had a bad start of today, but everything went fine with the other things

Thanks for reading and make sure that you watch other drivers in the road carefully :grouphug: 

kat


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

m so sorry about your car..but are you sure that you are okay??? you really need to be checked out by your doctor...things could pop up at a later date as a result of the car accident that you are not aware of now....looks like you took a pretty hard hit...please take care of yourself..again I am soo, soo sorry....what a fool that lady in the blue car was.... :grouphug:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> m so sorry about your car..but are you sure that you are okay??? you really need to be checked out by your doctor...things could pop up at a later date as a result of the car accident that you are not aware of now....looks like you took a pretty hard hit...please take care of yourself..again I am soo, soo sorry....what a fool that lady in the blue car was.... :grouphug:[/B]


I am fine - nothing hurts. I held the stearing wheal really HARD

oh and I was not speeding since this was an area where children school were located.

thanks :grouphug:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG Kat! I'm so sorry! :smpullhair: Some people! Your title scared me-I thought you meant Crystal or Snowy was hurt but by baby-you meant your car right? :smheat: I'm so glad you were not hurt!! :grouphug:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:smheat: Thank goodness you are O.K. Sorry about your car. When you said "my baby" wasn't all right, I thought you meant one of your furbabies! So glad that wasn't the case! :wub: 
Yes, the other lady was stupid and 'blind'! :smmadder:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Katkoota, I'm so glad you're okay! Is the other person okay too? Car accidents can ruin your day. I was involved in a car accident a few years ago at an intersection and my car was totalled. Everyone involved was okay but I was nervous about driving for quite awhile after that. Stay safe Katkoota and be sure to start wearing your seatbelt.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Kat God had his arms around you, I'm so glad you weren't hurt.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> :smheat: Thank goodness you are O.K. Sorry about your car. When you said "my baby" wasn't all right, I thought you meant one of your furbabies! So glad that wasn't the case! :wub:
> Yes, the other lady was stupid and 'blind'! :smmadder:[/B]



I thought you meant one of your dogs, too!!! Sorry to hear about your poor car - but I am SO happy it wasn't a dog!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> Guys,
> 
> I'm just so mad at some people who drive with their eyes closed :angry: at least thats how I call the people who don't check if it was safe to change their line, pass by another line...etc
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your accident Kat .. I am glad you are safe - your car can get fixed ... I knew Kat was talking about her car because she has referred to it as being her baby in posts even as early as yesterday with Dr Jamie's new car post.
Glad the malts were not in there ... do you have pics of your car ? I suppose the impact was not at a fast speed to do major damage - headlight are an easy fix ... just make sure they fix the alignment and I don't have to tell you to take it to an authorized BMW dealer - you know that I am sure.
I had a very similar accident - in my case it was a straight T intersection and a black car came out of no where - no headlights in the dark - I went straight into it ... she later turned her ever bright Halogen lights on - told the police they were on all the time ... liar !!! - anyway - she ended up getting $15,000 from the insurance (we both had the same insurance) even though I was not found at fault ... stinker !!! And there was really nothing wrong with her - she even refused to go to the hospital at the time cause she was going on a vacation the next morning ... grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
Take it easy Kat !!! AND WEAR YOUR SEATBELT CHILD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

oh goodness... glad you're ok. what a day. *sigh*


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Oh boy, you poor thing. I'm so glad you are ok. I, too, thought you meant your "baby" as one of your malts!!

A few bits of advice-- 1) make sure you fill out an accident report. You typically have a set # of days in which to do this. For both parties insurance purposes, to protect yourself 2) Get checked by a doctor. Even if you feel fine. An injury may not show itself until further down the road and if you don't pursue the correct avenues, you could get stuck with no compensation. I just don't want you to get burnt any more than you already have!!

We live in one of the worst places in the U.S. for driving. It's awful. Take care!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

How scary!!! I'm glad that you are ok!!! :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:new_shocked: Yikes, how scary. So sorry about your car but I'm soooooo glad you weren't hurt. The streets are full of careless drivers, I have closecalls at least every week. But my car always gets hit when it's parked. :angry: Please start wearing your seatbelt, you're so lucky the only injury was to the car. Hope the rest of your day goes better. :grouphug:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg Kat I am so sorry this happened and just happy you are ok :grouphug: 
Sorry about your car, but it can be fixed thankfully, when I first read your heading to your thread I also thought one of the furkids was hurt, that really worried me too till I actually read your post :smheat: 
Do you think the sun blinded that other person from seeing you coming? That often happens in the morning when the sun is coming up and very bright, just a thought as it's happened to us a couple of times where hubby hasn't seen an oncoming vehicle, but luckily no accident.
I am just glad you are ok Kat :grouphug:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm Glad you're OK, but Please wear your seatbelt from now on.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Kat, gentle loving hugs to you. I was very distressed by your title. I'm so thankful that you're okay. Like someone said, a car can be fixed. I agree about the accident report and getting checked by your doctor. Often times an accident victim feels fine the first day, and then the pain sets in day two. And, an accident report will clarify what happened, not so that on another day, this woman can claim something completely different. Please take care of yourself. You're very special to me, and a lot of people. :wub:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

* :bysmilie: :new_shocked: oh dear!!!

I'm glad to hear you are well up though!

take care :wub: 



silly lady that was!!!*


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

so glad to hear that you are ok :grouphug: ..when i read the title of this thread i freaked out because i thought your fluff was hurt.....a;sjdf;lajksd;lkajsd; holy cow...haha i'm alright but i had a little bit of a heart attack!) :smilie_tischkante: ......i hope your baby with 4 WHEELS...get's better soon haha :smtease: :blush: 

dang that blue car lady!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm so glad you're ok. :grouphug:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Glad you are ok. Me too I thought for a moment you were talking about one of your fur babies. :smheat:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Kat, I know it is upsetting but have to tell you... you scared the bejeebers outta me!!! LOL I was so relieve to see YOU! were Ok and your fluffbutt babies weren't involved!! I know having your car messed up is very upsetting! ...but hon, it doesn't come close to what 'could' have been!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> so glad to hear that you are ok :grouphug: ..when i read the title of this thread i freaked out because i thought your fluff was hurt.....a;sjdf;lajksd;lkajsd; holy cow...haha i'm alright but i had a little bit of a heart attack!) :smilie_tischkante: ......i hope your baby with 4 WHEELS...get's better soon haha :smtease: :blush:
> 
> dang that blue car lady![/B]


That's exactly what I thought when I saw "baby" ^ .... I quickly skimmed the post to make sure all was well. Whoa...!!! Thank goodness no personal injuries. 

So sorry this happened, Kat. :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG -- I'm so glad that you're OK. Cars can be fixed or replaced. It's the people that are important. :grouphug: 

And yes - the other driver must have been driving with her eyes closed (or maybe she's just BLIND). :smpullhair:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Glad you weren't hurt. I really don't know what is wrong with people and why they cannot drive! Today on my way to work some lady just starting moving over into my lane on the highway!!! I couldn't believe it. I had blare my horn at her! Stupid lady. :smmadder:


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Oh my dear friend -- what a scare! I'm so thankful you are okay - and I do agree that God was watching over you and keeping you safe. I think maybe God was also giving you a little message and warning about wearing that seatbelt. HINT! HINT!  PLEASE think about it every time you get behind that wheel, okay? And same goes for that precious brother and sister. :wub: Okay -- now I promise to quit nagging you and tell you how sorry I am that this happened. Did the blue car lady have insurance and will she take care of fixing your baby? 

And - may I say what a great job you did of the drawing! I didn't know you were such a good artist. :aktion033: 

:grouphug: :grouphug: and more :grouphug:


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm sorry about your car! Just glad your safe!! I know how you feel because I was in one too! This past summer! The woman was not paying attention too! She just decided to enter my lane to enter the freeway which I was heading too! Of course she did it at the last minute!! I couldn't do anyting either but hit my brakes!! I was ok and she was too but it takes too much time out of your day!! Overall I'm glad your safe!!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

It could have been a lot worse :grouphug: , I am thankful you are fine . PLEASE belt up . Sarah


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=462308
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too! I'm glad your baby is has tires and not four legs. :smheat: The car can be replaced but you can't. Please take care of yourself and do as others have said, see a doctor.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Glad you're okay! :grouphug: I thought it was Snowy or Crystal, too!! Glad they weren't involved! :grouphug:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

thank goodness you are okay :grouphug: a car is only a piece of material that can be replaced. you can not be.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Just checking in on you, Kat. How are you feeling today? I hope you're okay and not sore or hurt. Let us know how you're doing, okay?

:grouphug:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

hey again everyone, I just wanted to tell you that my baby (thats what I call my car) was taken first thing in the morning to get fixed (BMW dealer, Lina :grouphug: :biggrin and I will not have to pay anything to get it fixed  she will...The accident's report was filled out right after the police arrived (took them about 20 minutes until they came which made me late for a lecture yesterday :smmadder: )

now about me: guys I am fine not in pain at all  I can jump, run, dance, (roll over just like Snowy and Crystal :HistericalSmiley: ) LOL but seriously, I am okay :grouphug: Thank you so much for your concern though. It is the evening here already and I just saw your replies, but tell you what, I will go to my doctor tomorrow just to get checked up...just to make you happy although I am sure that nothing is wrong with me  still surprise and happy that NOTHING happened to me :w00t: 

oh and sorry about the title and sorry for freaking some of you out :grouphug: but I always called my car *my baby* :biggrin: and thats why I put this post in the Anything Goes section -not maltese related- , but I should have known better


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Just checking in on you, Kat. How are you feeling today? I hope you're okay and not sore or hurt. Let us know how you're doing, okay?
> 
> :grouphug:[/B]



awwww...thank you dearest Kim for checking in again :grouphug: your friend is still okay :biggrin: :grouphug: 

hugs are being sent to you and cutie Noelle from me :grouphug:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> do you have pics of your car ? I suppose the impact was not at a fast speed to do major damage - headlight are an easy fix[/B]


I did not take any picture..was in my *mad* mood yesterday and stayed indoors the whole day :smmadder: was just feeling mad because of what happened 

but my car's front body was damaged too :smmadder: 

if I was in a lil faster speed, i guess it will even be worse

thank God i wasn't :smheat:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> I had a very similar accident - in my case it was a straight T intersection and a black car came out of no where - no headlights in the dark - I went straight into it ... she later turned her ever bright Halogen lights on - told the police they were on all the time ... liar !!! - anyway - she ended up getting $15,000 from the insurance (we both had the same insurance) even though I was not found at fault ... stinker !!! And there was really nothing wrong with her - she even refused to go to the hospital at the time cause she was going on a vacation the next morning ... grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> Take it easy Kat !!! AND WEAR YOUR SEATBELT CHILD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/B]


sorry to hear about this Lina :grouphug: 

this is awful :angry: how come a person lies right in front of another like that :shocked: I am telling you, I am lerning more and more about other people and sometimes, I just don't like what I learn


I don't know why, but wearing the seatbelts don't make me comfortable while driving...don't promise you, but will try..

and in case you forgot, I am 21


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Do you think the sun blinded that other person from seeing you coming?[/B]


I did not think about that, and not sure if the sun was facing her (it wasn't facing me...i think that it was in my left side...can't remember, but might be

the other possibility is that her mind was somewhere else ... she was fine too by the way 

I hope she be more careful next time she will be in the road


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I thought she meant her Malt too...scared me.

So glad your ok.... :grouphug:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:new_shocked: omg Kat. that must have been scary. I've seen pictures of your baby before and knew which baby you are talking about. I sure hope she recovers fast  as good as new. 

That lady :wacko1: may need some glasses :huh:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=462197
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok - you're an adult not a child ... I apologise but I am old enought to be your mother ... hahahah and actually Max is almost 49 in dog years so that makes him old enough to be your father ... :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:

Doesn't you car ring bells if the seatbelt is not fastened ?? mine drives me crazy - both driver and passenger


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Thank God you were OK but you had better wear your seatbelt from now on!! You were lucky this time.

Marie & the Boys*


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> I am old enought to be your mother ... hahahah and actually Max is almost 49 in dog years so that makes him old enough to be your father ... :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


 :smrofl: :smrofl: 



> Doesn't you car ring bells if the seatbelt is not fastened ?? mine drives me crazy - both driver and passenger[/B]


tell me about it :smpullhair: 

thankfully, mine rings for about 10 minutes only. It does drive me nutts, but I leanrt a trick  turn on the music really LOUD for these 10 minutes :biggrin: 

My mum's car rings forever :smpullhair: :smpullhair: 

You know, you can control that by changing it in the car's system


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm glad you're okay, sweet Kat. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------

